# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Thuaj JO produkteve serbe! Mos e ushqe kontrabanden!

## illyrian rex

Ky shkrim me duket i denje per ta hapur nje teme te tille, me qellim vetdijesimin e qytetareve per konsumim te produkteve vendore dhe refuzim te produkteve serbe.

*Mos e ushqe kontrabandën!*
29.07.2011

Gjergj Filipaj

Shija e kikirikut tek smoki i njohur i Soko Shtarkut, prodhuesit serb të produkteve të konsumit të gjerë, iu pëlqen shumë fëmijëve që janë në gjendje ta hanë atë në të tri vaktet e ditës. Por, smoki besa iu konvenon edhe të rriturve si shoqërues i rastit i ndonjë kriklle birrë netëve të nxehta të kësaj vere. 

Nuk kam si të mos e përmend këtu edhe plazma keksin, eurokremin apo edhe bonzhiten me fruta të thara dhe aromë drithi nga Vojvodina, që kosovarët i kthejnë në vitet e fëmijërisë së hershme. Shije të mira këto, ska diskutim. Të gjitha këto produkte të zëvendësueshme edhe për nga cilësia edhe për nga çmimi. 

Tani ka ardhur koha kur duhet të orientohemi drejt një qëllimi më të lartë. Duhet të fillojmë ta marrim seriozisht ligjin, sepse mungesa e zbatimit të ligjit na ka sjellë në këtë situatë parakonfliktuoze me fqinjin tonë verior. Të jemi një hap para qeverisë, institucioneve dhe tek e fundit edhe disa hapa para bizneseve që i importojnë produktet serbe. Një hap para jo për hakmarrje e inate ballkanike, por për të ndërtuar një shtet me ekonomi të lirë tregu, parakusht i së cilës është sundimi i ligjit dhe kushtet e barabarta në treg për të gjithë.

Nga shpallja pavarësisë e deri para disa ditësh nuk është respektuar ligji  ai i qarkullimit të lirë të mallrave mes Kosovës dhe Serbisë. Si pasojë e kësaj, asnjë produkt kosovar ska mundur të shitet në Serbi, derisa malli serb ka hyrë në Kosovës si përmes doganës ashtu edhe përmes kanaleve ilegale të kontrabandës. 

Por, meqenëse Qeveria e Kosovës e ndaloi importin e produkteve me vulë doganore dhe fiskale të Serbisë, kurse pika kufitare e Jarinës është djegur e ajo në Bërnjak ende nuk funksionon, prodhuesve serbë dhe tregtarëve shqiptarë të Kosovës iu kanë shterur mundësitë ligjore të sjelljes së tyre përsëri në vend. Kështu që mundësia e vetme për momentin për furnizimin e tregut kosovar me produkte serbe mbeten kanalet ilegale të kontrabandës. 

Pikërisht kontrabanda e mallrave serbe në Kosovë duhet të jetë një arsye e fortë që ta respektojmë ligjin duke refuzuar blerjen e mallrave të Delta Holdingut, Soko Shtarkut, Bambit, Nectarit e shumë të tjerëve të pranishëm në raftet e dyqaneve kosovare. 

Abstinenca nga produktet serbe e ndihmon ekonominë kosovare duke e stabilizuar tregun vendor përmes gjetjes së linjave të reja të tregtisë dhe çështë më e rëndësishmja pasurimit të buxhetit të Kosovës. 

Ato 300 milionë euro mallra të kontrabanduara serbe që nuk shkojnë në buxhet mund të merren vetëm duke e ndalur importin serb duke krijuar hapësirë për produktet e vendeve rajonale. 

Duke kujtuar sesi në të kaluarën ka pasur një bashkëpunim të flaktë mes shqiptarëve dhe serbëve sa i përket kontrabandës- asnjërës palë si ka plasur se çfarë po bën derisa ka marrë hisen e vet, nuk habitem nëse fillon kontrabanda e këtyre mallrave në tregun kosovar. 

Në të kaluarën blerësit kosovarë të mallrave kontrabandë nga Serbia e kanë pasur lehtë ngase nuk e ka ditur kush se po konsumojnë mall serb. Me ta mbushur rezervuarin me naftë apo benzinë, historia ka mbaruar dhe askush se ka marrë vesh se miku a komshiu i tij i jep makinës me mall ilegal serb. 

Derisa derivatet e naftës janë tregtuar kontrabandë me fuçi pa logo të NIC-it ambalazhi i produkteve ushqimore serbe vështirë se mund të fshihet nga konsumatorët e tyre. Fakti se blerja e produkteve serbe e dëmton ekonominë edhe ashtu të brishtë të vendit tonë është një motiv shtesë për ti shpenzuar paratë tek malli maqedonas, malazias, kroat, turk apo edhe grek. 

Shqiptarët e Kosovës kur të hyjnë nëpër dyqanet afër shtëpive të tyre, se qendrat e mëdha tregtare janë pothuajse të mbushura tërësisht me mall serb, nuk duhet të shtrijnë dorën drejt rafteve ku janë të ekspozuara mallrat serbe. Sepse blerja e tyre në mungesë të importit legal e ushqen atë kafshën e kontrabandës që vazhdimisht është duke e goditur buxhetin e Kosovës përmes mospagesës së taksave doganore.

Në këto momente kur u bë shkrumb e hi pika kufitare e shtetit duhet ditur të kontrollojmë atë urinë ndaj shijeve që jena mësuar ti konsumojnë jo vetëm në këto 11 vjet e fundit por edhe gjatë kohës së ish-Jugosllavisë. Vetëm duke mos blerë këto produkte mund të ndalet kontrabanda. Edhe në mos u ndaltë së paku ne mos ta ushqejmë atë. 

Besoj se edhe pronarët e dyqaneve por edhe ata që i menaxhojnë qendrat e mëdha tregtare duhet të përgatiten për gjetjen e tregjeve të reja e jo për blerjen e mallrave të kontrabanduara nga Serbia. Pak dinjitet dhe respekt për ligjin!

zeri.info

----------


## fattlumi

"Thuaj JO produkteve serbe! Mos e ushqe *terrorizmin serb*"

Ky do ishte titulli me i denje per kete.Me keto para qe shiten keto produkte financohen ata kriminel qe i pame me maska duke vrare policin shqiptar,dhe duke djegur pikat kufitare.Per tu zgjeruar me shume me po keto para financohen qindra mercenare serb qe jane duke luftuar perkrah Gadafit kunder ShBA-ve dhe aleateve te tyre evropian.Stema e vertete serbe eshte-terrorizmi.

----------


## illyrian rex

Pajtohem Fatlum. Lus moderatorin ta ndryshoj titullin e temes.

Eshte momenti i fundit qe te largojme produktet serbe nga tryezat tona. Bllokimi i mallrave serbe ka ndiku qe te alarmohet Serbia. As shpalljen e pavaresise nuk e ka pranu me keq se faktin e humbjes se tregut te Kosoves.

Tani e kemi mundesine me te mire per t'ia bere nje te mire Kosoves.

----------


## illyrian rex

*Kontrabanda, Thaçi: U eliminua 100%, Eulex të respektojë Kushtetutën*
29.07.2011

Një ditë pas vendimit të Këshillit të Siguritmit të OKB-së, kryeministri i Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi mblodhi kabinetin qeveritar për të dhënë sqarime shtesë, lidhur me situatën në veri pas ndërhyrjes në pikat kufitare.

“Kemi pasur qëndrime ilegale të zyrtarëve politikë serbë në Kosovë, do të jemi të vendosur që qëndrimin e tyre ta trajtojmë në bazë të Kushtetutës dhe ballafaqimin e tyre me rendin dhe ligjin. Ndërsa çështjen e pikave kufitare nuk do ta negociojmë me askënd. Nga 25 korriku Kosova është ndryshe, është hapur kapitulli i ri për funksionimin e sovraniteti dhe askush nuk kanë të drejtë të ulet dhe të diskutojë në emër të Kosovës çështjet e brendshme të saj”, deklaroi kryeministri kosovar përpara ministrave të tij.
Ai tha se me këtë veprim është ndalur 100 % kontrabanda në atë pjesë të vendit. Po ashtu kryeministri Thaçi ka folur edhe për qëndrimin e politikanëve serbë gjatë këtyre ditëve në veri. Thaçi paralajmëroi ata se janë duke qëndruar ilegalisht në Kosovë, ndërsa shtoi se në të ardhmen do të ballafaqohen me ligjin.

“Ajo çka është më e rëndësishmja, është fakti që për herë të parë pas 12 vjetësh ne kemi arritur që të ndalojmë kontrabandën, pothuajse 100 për qind, në pikën kufitare 1 dhe 31. Për herë të parë pas 12 vjetësh kemi arritur që me vendimin e Qeverisë, me mbështetjen e NATO-s, të instalojmë policinë kufitare dhe doganierët në pikën 31, dhe në pikën 1 të bllokojmë kontrabandën. As edhe një makinë nuk mund të hyjë pa kontroll të plotë dhe respektim të plotë të rregullave dhe normave të Policisë së Kosovës dhe doganierëve të Republikës së Kosovës”, është shprehur Thaçi.

Kreu i Qeverisë së Kosovës kërkoi nga EULEX-i, që të ndihmojë institucionet për të vënë rend dhe ligj, sipas tij për këtë edhe janë ftuar ndërsa ndihma është obligim i tyre.

a.q/NOA

----------


## illyrian rex

*Serbia dhe Bosnja fillojnë t’i ndiejnë masat e reciprocitetit*

Prishtinë, 29 korrik - Oda Ekonomike e Serbisë dhe ajo e Bosnjës janë alarmuar. Anëtarët e tyre kanë filluar t’i ndiejnë pasojat e masave të reciprocitetit të vendosura nga Qeveria e Kosovës për këto dy vende. Derisa kompanitë nga Serbia nuk po mund t’i fusin në Kosovë mallrat e tyre, kompanitë nga Bosnjë-Hercegovina thonë se janë përgjysmuar kërkesat për mallrat e tyre që tash e tutje duhet të paguajnë 10 për qind doganë për mallrat e tyre. Përfaqësuesit e bizneseve të dy vendeve kanë dërguar letër në Sekretariatin e CEFTA-së për të kundërshtuar vendimin e kosovarëve. 

Drejtori i Dhomës Serbe të Tregtisë, Milivoje Miletiq, ka thënë se ky vendim do të ndikojë në të gjithë rajonin, duke destabilizuar situatën politike dhe ekonomike dhe duke ndikuar veçanërisht mbi interesin dhe ardhjen e mundshme të investitorëve të huaj në rajon. "Ky vendim paraqet një shkelje drastike të ligjit ndërkombëtar dhe të marrëveshjes CEFTA", ka thënë Miletiq. 

Këshilltari për çështjet makroekonomike në Odën e Tregtisë së Jashtme të Bosnjë-Hercegovinës, Dulko Hasiq, ka thënë se nga sekretariati i CEFTA-së pret që sa më shpejt të jetë e mundur t’i marrin të gjitha masat e nevojshme për shfuqizimin e vendimit të Qeverisë së Kosovës.

"Tashmë jemi të informuar nga eksportuesit tanë se për shkak të atij vendimi, ka rënë kërkesa për mallrat nga Bosnja. Nëse këto masa nuk eliminohen shumë shpejt, humbjet do të jenë të mëdha”, ka thënë Hasiq.

Se kërkesa për mallra nga Bosnja ka rënë, dëshmojnë edhe dhjetëra kompani që nga Bosnja të cilat eksportojnë produktet e tyre në tregun e Kosovës.

Zyrtarë të Doganave të Kosovës konfirmojnë se që nga marrja e vendimit të Qeverisë së Kosovës për reciprocitet ndaj Serbisë, asnjë nga produktet serbe nuk janë lejuar të futen në Kosovë, madje as nga pikat kufitare në veri. 

Zëdhënësi i Doganave të Kosovës, Adriatik Stavileci, thotë se parimi i reciprocitetit është duke u zbatuar. “Në momentin kur Qeveria ka marrë vendim për parimin e reciprocitetit, në Kosovë nuk ka pasur asnjë import të mallrave me origjinë nga Serbia”, thekson Stavileci. Qeveria e Kosovës ka konfirmuar se ndalimi i importit të mallrave nga Serbia në Kosovë do të zbatohet në tërë territorin e Kosovës. “Asnjë mall i Serbisë nuk ka hyrë në Kosovë, që nga data kur është marrë vendimi për reciprocitet”.

kohaditore.com

----------


## loneeagle

Ket duhet ta zbatojne te gjithe shqiptaret kudo qe ndodhen, kosove, shqiperi, maqedoni etc. btw kur do ndodhe dicka e ngjashme edhe me produktet greke???

----------


## Illyri

> Ket duhet ta zbatojne te gjithe shqiptaret kudo qe ndodhen, kosove, shqiperi, maqedoni etc. btw kur do ndodhe dicka e ngjashme edhe me produktet greke???


i vjen koha edhe asaj, por pastaj nga te importojme ne  :xx: ?

----------


## TetovaMas

> *Kontrabanda, Thaçi: U eliminua 100%, Eulex të respektojë Kushtetutën*
> 29.07.2011
> 
> Një ditë pas vendimit të Këshillit të Siguritmit të OKB-së, kryeministri i Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi mblodhi kabinetin qeveritar për të dhënë sqarime shtesë, lidhur me situatën në veri pas ndërhyrjes në pikat kufitare.
> 
> Kemi pasur qëndrime ilegale të zyrtarëve politikë serbë në Kosovë, do të jemi të vendosur që qëndrimin e tyre ta trajtojmë në bazë të Kushtetutës dhe ballafaqimin e tyre me rendin dhe ligjin. Ndërsa çështjen e pikave kufitare nuk do ta negociojmë me askënd. Nga 25 korriku Kosova është ndryshe, është hapur kapitulli i ri për funksionimin e sovraniteti dhe askush nuk kanë të drejtë të ulet dhe të diskutojë në emër të Kosovës çështjet e brendshme të saj, deklaroi kryeministri kosovar përpara ministrave të tij.
> Ai tha se me këtë veprim është ndalur 100 % kontrabanda në atë pjesë të vendit. Po ashtu kryeministri Thaçi ka folur edhe për qëndrimin e politikanëve serbë gjatë këtyre ditëve në veri. Thaçi paralajmëroi ata se janë duke qëndruar ilegalisht në Kosovë, ndërsa shtoi se në të ardhmen do të ballafaqohen me ligjin.
> 
> Ajo çka është më e rëndësishmja, është fakti që për herë të parë pas 12 vjetësh ne kemi arritur që të ndalojmë kontrabandën, pothuajse 100 për qind, në pikën kufitare 1 dhe 31. Për herë të parë pas 12 vjetësh kemi arritur që me vendimin e Qeverisë, me mbështetjen e NATO-s, të instalojmë policinë kufitare dhe doganierët në pikën 31, dhe në pikën 1 të bllokojmë kontrabandën. As edhe një makinë nuk mund të hyjë pa kontroll të plotë dhe respektim të plotë të rregullave dhe normave të Policisë së Kosovës dhe doganierëve të Republikës së Kosovës, është shprehur Thaçi.
> ...


Ne raste se Kryeiministri Thaci ne bashkepunim me popullin shqipetare do te arrije qellimin e lartepermendur ,une mendoje se Thaci , do te jete hero i gjalle i shqipetareve . Euleksi ilegal ne Kosove !! Kjo ide shume e qelluare .

Shqipetaret nuk duhet te jene vetem nacionaliste politik , pore ajo qe eshte me me rendesi eshte te jene shqipetaret ne pergjithesi ne Shqiperi ,Maqedoni dhe Kosove te hidhen mallrat serbe ne kontenera . Ata shqipetare konrabandiste qe per tu pasuruare vete vriten policia e Kosove s, keto njeres duhet te shpallen tradhetare te popullit dhe shteti duhet ti kape dhe ti burgos menjehere . Ne raste nevoje ata njeres duhet ti largoje me dhune nga Kosova , Ne te shkojne jne serbi dhe ne te jetojen me shkijet.

----------


## TetovaMas

> i vjen koha edhe asaj, por pastaj nga te importojme ne ?



Importimi eshte nje konkurrence qe shume shtetet e evropes te lutin te ja blejshe mallrat or shqipetare . Turqia eshte afer Shqiperia eshte afer .Deti Adriatik eshte afer .

----------


## Genti..

Besoj qe ky lajm ka vendin ketu , disi u jipet edhe "lamtumira"e fundit produkteve Serbe me kete lajm :





> AKB DHE KASH NËNSHKRUAJNË MARRËVESHJE BASHKËPUNIMI
> *
> Me synim ngritjen e shkëmbimeve tregtare në mes të Kosovës e Shqipërisë dhe me qëllim të gjetjes së zëvendësimeve për prodhimet serbe, Aleanca Kosovare e Bizneseve dhe Këshilli i Agrobiznesit Shqiptar nënshkruan sot Memorandum Mirëkuptimi për bashkëpunim tregtar....
> Postuar: 04:33:30 / 29.07.2011*
> Ngritja e bashkëpunimit tregtar ndërmjet Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë është në interes të dy vendeve, u tha veç tjerash në ceremoninë e nënshkrimit. Kryetari i AKB-së, Agim Shahini beson se produktet serbe mund të zëvendësohen me produktet e shtetit shqiptar, me çka do të krijohet mirëqenie më e madhe.
> 
> “Këto biznese duke i rritur shkëmbimet tregtare, do të ndihmojnë të ngritin infrastrukturën, mirëqenien tonë, eksportin, kurse në anën tjetër të ulin eksportin e parave të gatshme”, tha ai.
> 
> Nga ana e tij, kryetari i Këshillit të Agrobiznesit, Enver Ferizaj, premtoi se nuk do të ketë pengesa në lidhje me shkëmbimin tregtar. “Detyra jonë si edhe e Agimit është që të bëjmë thirrje, por edhe të bëjmë të njohur, por njëkohësisht edhe të ndihmojmë që ky bahkëpunim të jetë pa ndërprerje edhe pa barriera”
> ...


 
Me mire vone se kurr !

----------


## beni33

sa  me  kujtohet  mua   ket  inciativ    e  kishte  marr   para  disa  vitesh    vetvendosje  por   disa   njerz   te  veshur  ne  petkun e  partive  politike  ne   ks.  e  kundershtonin   pra   dal ngadal  po  binden te  gjith se  serbia  esht  shtet armik  i shqiptarve

----------


## Genti..

> sa  me  kujtohet  mua   ket  inciativ    e  kishte  marr   para  disa  vitesh    vetvendosje  por   disa   njerz   te  veshur  ne  petkun e  partive  politike  ne   ks.  e  kundershtonin   pra   dal ngadal  po  binden te  gjith se  serbia  esht  shtet armik  i shqiptarve





Te gjitha inacijativat jane nga Vetevendosja , edhe kjo e fundit me veriun njejte ..sate dojne le te lehin te tjeret , se me futjen e Vetevendosjen ne politike Kosova po ndryshon .
Pos s'eshte koha partive tani , tani jemi nje te gjithe per momentin  dhe duhet luftuar shkaun .

----------


## illyrian rex

*Asnjë mall serb nuk po hyn në Kosovë*
30.07.2011

_Zyrtarë të Doganave të Kosovës konfirmojnë se që nga marrja e vendimit të Qeverisë së Kosovës për reciprociteti ndaj Serbisë, asnjë nga produktet serbe nuk janë lejuar të futen në Kosovë. Sipas tyre, mallrat serbe nuk janë duke u futur në Kosovë as nga pikat kufitare në veri._

Të dhënat e doganave të Kosovës tregojnë se që nga vendosja e reciprocitetit ndaj Serbisë, produktet serbe nuk kanë mundur të futen në Kosovë.

Zëdhënësi i Doganave të Kosovës, Adriatik Stavilevci thotë se parimi i reciprocitetit është duke u zbatuar.

“Ne momentin kur Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës ka marr vendim për parimin e reciprocitetit, në Kosovë nuk ka pasur asnjë import të mallrave me origjinë serbe”, thekson Stavilevci.

Qeveria e Kosovës kishte konfirmuar se ndalimi i importit të mallrave serbe në Kosovë, do të zbatohet në tërë territorin e Kosovës.

Por, për të zbatuar ketë vendim Policia e Kosovës ka ndërmarrë një aksion ditë më parë për futjen nën kontroll të pikës kufitare 1 dhe 31 që gjenden në pjesën veriore të Kosovës.

Lidhur me këtë, zyrtarë të doganave thonë se produktet serbe nuk janë duke u lejuar të hynë as nga pikat kufitare në veri të vendit.

Zëdhënësi i Doganave të Kosovës Adriatik Stavilevci shprehet:

“Nuk është e vërtet as një mall i Serbisë nuk ka hyrë në Kosovë, që nga data kur është marrë vendimi për reciprocitet”.

Edhe përfaqësues të komunitetit të biznesit, shprehen se vendimi i qeverisë për ndalimin e futjes se mallrave të Serbisë në tregun kosovar, duhet të zbatohet në tërësi.

Kryetari i Odës Ekonomike Amerikane, Lekë Musa, thotë se nuk kanë ndonjë informatë se mallrat serbe po futen në Kosovë.

“Ne si Odë Ekonomike Amerikane deri më tani nuk kemi ndonjë informacion për futjen e mallrave në mënyrë ilegale apo kontrabandë. Kjo sasi e mallrave që është në treg për momentin sigurisht është një pjesë e mallit që është depozituar në stoqe nga ana e tregtarëve të ndryshëm dhe mendoj që ata kanë qenë të përgatitur për një periudhë të kohës”, thekson Musa.

Kompanitë kosovare, ndërkaq, janë duke shikuar alternativa tjera për zëvendësimin e produkteve serbe.

Ky zëvendësim i mallrave serbe me mallra tjera, sipas Lekë Musës, do të mund të bëhet brenda dy javëve dhe pas kësaj kohë, siç thekson Musa, nuk do të ketë mungesë të ndonjë produkti.

Ai konsideron se tani prodhimet serbe duhet të zëvendësohen me ato vendore.

“Efekti më pozitiv i mundshëm që do te jetë për ekonominë e Kosovës është se tani është një mundësi e jashtëzakonshme për prodhuesit vendor, pasi që kemi të bëjmë me një hapësirë prej 400 milion euro mund të zëvendësohen nga prodhimet vendore”, thotë ai.

Ndryshe, javën e kaluar, Qeveria e Kosovës ka marrë vendimin për masa reciprociteti të plotë për produktet e Serbisë, ndërsa për Bosnjë e Hercegovinën taksë doganore prej 10 për qind. 

Ndërsa, problemet me CEFTA-n kanë lindur në dhjetor të viti 2008, kur Serbia dhe Bosnja e Hercegovina kanë bllokuar mallrat e Kosovës, pasi nuk kanë njohur vulat e Republikës së Kosovës, të cilat tanimë zëvendësonin ato të UNMIK-ut.(rel)

ekonomisti.net

----------


## illyrian rex

*Bregasi: Embargoja e Kosovës ndaj Serbisë, favorizon eksportet shqiptare* 
30.07.2011

_Vendimi i fundit i Qeverisë së Kosovës për embargo ndaj produkteve serbe, ka rritur interesin e biznesit shqiptar për të eksportuar në këtë vend._

Presidenti i "Biznes Albania", Luan Bregasi, tha të premten se, për momentin, vendimi i qeverisë së Kosovës prodhon rezultat pozitiv sa i takon eksporteve shqiptare dhe shtoi se një situatë e tillë mund të favorizojë eksportet shqiptare të materialeve të ndërtimit, të cilat Shqipëria i eksporton sakaq në Kosovë.

Në këtë kuadër, zoti Bregasi tha se së shpejti do të organizohet një mision biznesi në Kosovë, ku do të diskutohet mbi gjetjen e rrugëve të bashkëpunimit për rritjen e shkëmbimeve tregtare mes dy vendeve, raportoi BW.

Shkëmbimet tregtare me Kosovën gjatë viteve të fundit kanë pasur rritje, favorizuar edhe nga përmirësimi i infrastrukturës rrugore. Vetëm gjatë gjysmës së parë të këtij viti, eksportet drejt Kosovës kapën vlerën e 5.7 miliardë lekëve, nga 4.1 miliardë lekësh që ishte në të njëjtën periudhë të një viti më parë. 

telegrafi.com

----------


## illyrian rex

> Ket duhet ta zbatojne te gjithe shqiptaret kudo qe ndodhen, kosove, shqiperi, maqedoni etc. btw kur do ndodhe dicka e ngjashme edhe me produktet greke???





> i vjen koha edhe asaj, por pastaj nga te importojme ne ?


Importimi i produkteve ne tregun e Kosoves i ndalohet vetem Serbise, perderisa per produktet e Bosnes eshte vendosur taksa 10%.
Kosova eshte e hapur per produktet e te gjitha vendeve tjera te botes. Kosova nuk e ka ndermend qe te izolohet ekonomikisht. Krejt cka i duhet Kosoves eshte trajtimi si shtet i barabarte dhe pranimi i vulave te saj.

Eshte ne doren e qytetarit te vendose se a do te konsumoj produkte greke apo jo. Duhet te fillojme te mendojme pek me seriozisht se ku po e dergojme parane. Shume familje shqiptare mbahen fale remitancave qe vine nga emigrantet. Eshte gjynaf qe ato para te gatshme t'i dergojme larte e poshte, perderisa e kemi mundesine qe ato para t'i mbajme ne vendet tona.

Nese vetdijesohemi dhe fillojme te konsumojme prodhime vendore, te gjitha kompanite e huaja do ta shqyrtojne mundesine e hapjes se fabrikave ne Kosove e Shqiperi, e jo t'i sjellin te gatshme.

----------


## illyrian rex

*Miliarda për Serbinë*
30.07.2011

Enis Veliu
Katër miliardë euro i ka marrë Serbia prej Kosovës nga mbarimi i luftës e deri më tash, nga shitja e produkteve ushqimore dhe joushqimore. Duke gjetur mbështetjen e fuqishme të UNMIK-ut, për më shumë se një dekadë prodhuesit serbë në Kosovë kanë qenë të privilegjuar, ndërkaq prodhuesit shqiptarë që nga shpallja e pavarësisë së Kosovës, nuk kanë mundur të eksportojnë prodhimet e tyre në tregun serb, pasi që ky shtet nuk ka njohur vulat e Republikës së Kosovës.

Por, vendimi i Qeverisë për marrjen e masave të reciprocitetit, ka filluar të japë efektet e veta me zvogëlimin e pranisë së produkteve të kontrabanduar serbe në Kosovë.

Ekspertë të ekonomisë dhe përfaqësues të institucioneve ekonomike në vend dhe jashtë vendit, thonë se bojkotimi i produkteve serbe është veprim i domosdoshëm për zhvillimin ekonomik të vendit. Sipas tyre, nëse qytetarët e Kosovës vazhdojnë të blejnë produkte serbe, në mënyrë automatike do ta mbështesin faktorizimin politik, ekonomik e ushtarak të Serbisë.

Kujtim Dobruna, udhëheqës i zyrës së Agjencisë së Promovimit të Investimeve të Kosovës në Vjenë të Austrisë, thotë se nga mbarimi i luftës e deri më tash, Serbia i ka marrë Kosovës më shumë se 4 miliardë euro nga eksporti i mallrave që ka bërë në vendin tonë.

Ai tha se në vazhdimësi, nga viti 1999 Serbia ka eksportuar prodhimet e veta në Kosovë duke dëmtuar rëndë prodhimin vendor. “Serbia nuk ka respektuar Marrëveshjen për Tregti të Lirë me Kosovën, andaj masat e reprocitetit të marra nga Qeveria e Kosovës kanë qenë zgjidhje e vetme për ta ndalur presionin serb në Kosovë. Kosova gjithmonë ka qenë dhe është për marrëveshje të lirë, por Serbia nuk ka shprehur gatishmëri, sidomos pas shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës”, tha ai.

Sipas tij, masat e reprocitetit të Kosovës ndaj Serbisë, do t’i sjellin probleme të mëdha shtetit serb, pasi që, sipas tij, shumë kompani serbe varen direkt nga tregu i Kosovës.

Dobruna thotë se masat e reprocitetit do të ndikojnë direkt në Serbi që shumë fabrika të zvogëlojnë prodhimin që në mënyrë automatike do të ndikonin në rritje të papunësisë, ku më pastaj Serbisë do t’i krijonin probleme të brendshme politike e ekonomike.

“Nëse Kosova arrin të ketë tre deri në gjashtë muaj masa reciprociteti ndaj Serbisë, atëherë prodhuesit serb në mënyrë automatike do ta humbin tregun e Kosovës”, tha ai. Sipas tij, bojkoti i produkteve serbe të kontrabanduar në Kosovë, është në interes të zhvillimit ekonomik të vendit.

Lumir Abdixhiku, drejtor i Institutit “Riinvest” në Prishtinë, thotë se marrja e masave të reprocitetit ndaj Serbisë ka qenë hap i domosdoshëm. Sipas tij, derisa Serbia ka bojkotuar prodhimet e vendit tonë, është e njerëzishme që edhe Kosova të bojkotojë prodhimet e Serbisë.

Në anën tjetër, sipas të dhënave zyrtare të publikuara nga Enti i Statistikave të Kosovës, shihet se nga vitit 2002 e deri në fund të vitit 2010 Serbia ka eksportuar në Kosovë mallra me vlerë prej dy miliardë euro.

zeri.info

----------


## illyrian rex

*Në qytetet e Kosovës nis djegia e prodhimeve të Serbisë*
30.07.2011

Në shenjë revolte për vrasjen e Policit të Kosovës, Enver Zymberi i cili tashmë është Hero i Kosovës si dhe për djegien e pikës kufitare në veri të Kosovës nga ekstremistët serbë, një grup qytetarësh të qytetit të Ferizajt kanë djegur prodhimet që mbajnë mbishkrimin Made in Serbia. Qytetarët ferizajas kanë thënë se prodhimet serbe nuk kanë më vend në tregjet e Kosovës dhe i kanë ftuar bashkëqytetarët e tyre ti bojkotojnë në mënyrë masive këto produkte.
Edhe në Skenderaj, mbrëmjen e së premtes, në sheshin Adem Jashari janë djegur publikisht një sasi të mallrave serbe. Njëri nga organizatorët, Hysni Ngucati citohet të ketë thënë se disa mallra janë marrë nga shitoret e këtushme, e disa tjera i kanë sjellë vet qytetarët.
Një gjest i tillë është mirëpritur nga të gjithë ata që kanë qëlluar në qytet, pjesa më e madhe e të cilëve ishin mërgimtarë, duke thënë e kërkuar qe të digjen prodhimet serbe, ashtu si na dogji Serbia çdo gjë që kishim.
Ky është gjest i mirë simbolik, dhe ndoshta ngrit vetëdijen te qytetarët qe definitivisht të mos përdorin më mallra serbe dhe këtë për shumë arsye, duke u nisur nga ajo se janë nga shteti armik, se janë të rrezikshme për shëndetin, si dhe për shkak të gjakut të derdhur gjatë një shekulli e urojmë që gjaku i Enver Zymberit të jetë i fundit, ka deklaruar Hazir Bajrami, i cili me familje kishte ardhur nga Vjena.
Ndërkaq, Miftar Mehmeti, për prezencën e mallrave serbe në Kosovë ka fajësuar kompanitë tregtare. Fajtor kryesor janë firmat tregtare, të cilat për përfitime personale tregtojnë ato produkte dhe, çka është edhe më keq, kontrabandojnë mallra serbe, kurse nuk i shfrytëzojnë mundësitë e shumta për tregti me vendet tjera, ka shprehur mendimin e tij ai pa i shfajësuar as vet qytetarët e pandërgjegjshëm.
Bëhet e ditur se aksione të tilla të bojkotimit masiv të produkteve serbe por edhe të djegies publike të tyre do të organizohen edhe në qytetet e tjera të Kosovës.

botasot.info

----------


## Nete

Me ne funde kane filluar te zgjohen nga gjumi Shqipet.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mardo

po shqiperia ca pret ?????

----------


## illyrian rex

> po shqiperia ca pret ?????


Shqiperia tani e ka rastin me te mire qe te gjitha produktet e mundshme t'i lansoj ne tregjet e Kosoves. Disa produkte ka kohe qe jane prezente dhe jane treguar te suksseshme ketu. Uji 'Spring', uji 'Tepelena', birra 'Tirana', produkte bujqesore dhe shume produkte te tjera kane gjetur hapsire te mjeftueshme dhe kane konsum te gjere ne Kosove.

Shqiperia e ka mundesine qe te behet konkurent serioz per thithjen e atyre 400 milion eurove ne vit, qe deri me tani kane shkuar ne buxhetin e Serbise.

Mendoj se nevojitet nje panair gjitheperfshires ne Prishtine, ne te cilin do te mernin pjese sa me shume kompani shqiptare. Panairet jane shume te pershtatshme per krijimin e lidhjeve te reja tregtare.

----------

